# Insect bite



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

About a month ago I took Isabelle for a walk and came in and noticed there was a little blood spot on her belly like she scratched it on something. Well it must of been an insect bite or something because it turned into a white head. I put some hydrogen proxide and ointment on it but I'm kind of worried about it. I mean she is acting fine and it happened about a month ago but it looks like it might be infected. Does anybody have any opinions on what I should do?
Thanks so much!!!!
Holly


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah had a lot of whiteheads and red bumps after playing in the grass. His went away in a couple days. So if it's been there for over a month now, I would go check it out with a vet.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i think you did well !! i don't think we have insects here like you do  i never saw insect bites on my boys.....

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

If you dare to be holistic  put tea tree oil DILUTED on it 2x's a day. But to have peace of mind a vet visit would not hurt.

Kemo had gotten such a bump on his eye after a day at the beach my guess was sand got in a pore and got infected the tea tree treatment worked - took a week but it worked and I was messing with his eye, Im crazy huh?


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Thankyou so much for the advice. She just got the whitehead a couple of days ago, but before that there was a red spot. I'm going to try the tea tree oil and if that doesn't work I'll be taking her to the vet.
Thanks again


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

Are there spiders in your area?
I dont want to scare you and I might be wrong but maybe it was a Spider bite. I have heard that spiders leave BIG white heads. If it was a spider and it has been there for over a month then you shouldnt worry about it because it was not harmful.. 
Ask your Vet and lets hope I am wrong! :lol: which I probably am.


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Her bite (whitehead) is starting to go away thank God!!! It actually is almost completey gone now  .. I do live in Georgia and there are spiders and alot other bugs out here... I just want to thank everyone for your advice... :thumbup:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Good news! Holly, if it was a dangerous insect bite normally you wouldn't see a whitehead, it would look more like 2 punctures close together and there would be a lot of redness and swelling. More likely, it's exactly what it looks like: a little whitehead pimple =) Sometimes they also get little sebaceous gland infections or very minor cysts that eventually go away as well. Glad to hear this one is subsiding.


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, that's some great info you shared with me. It's very good to know that.. 
Thanks ilovesadie!!!


----------

